# Altisource



## meletonin1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any feedback from anyone as to the latest moves by Altisource?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not involved with them. What did they do?


----------



## Mary-Jane Burris (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah most interested in Alti moves here too.


----------

